# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Erreur "org.apache.jasper.JasperException: An exception occurred processing JSP page"

## computing2012

bonjour qlq m'aide a ce problme svp:
je suis entrai de dvelopper une simple application selon le MCV ,et se problme me bloque ,vous trouvez cijoint tous le projet sous eclipse+bd mysql




> Etat HTTP 500 - 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> type Rapport d''exception
> 
> message 
> 
> description Le serveur a rencontr une erreur interne () qui l'a empch de satisfaire la requte.
> ...

----------


## fxrobin

ton erreur dit que "cf" est null ... et donc tu ne peux pas lancer de mthode dessus.

C'est quoi "cf" ? comment rcupres-tu une instance.

----------


## KnowPart

Tue peux ne faire par de l'instanciation de l'objet *cf* dans ta page JSP?

----------


## kawaiyush

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis en train de chercher une solution  mon problme et je me suis juste tombe sur ce forum. En faite j'ai le mme problme que celui la, j'appelle une classe depuis la page jsp et je rencontre cette erreur:

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: An exception occurred processing JSP page /DateGraphe.jsp at line 91

88: Utilsdate ud = null;
89: String sourcefl = "D:\\ElsaTELMA\\extrait_fichier.txt";
90: Vector<DataModelGraphe> vdata = null;
91: vdata = ud.readFileContent(sourcefl);
92: //ud.countRecordDataFile(sourcefl);
93: DateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("dd-MM-yyyy");
94: try{

cause mre

java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: -1
	java.lang.String.substring(Unknown Source)
	com.telma.reportgraphe.Utilsdate.readFileContent(Utilsdate.java:113)
	org.apache.jsp.DateGraphe_jsp._jspService(DateGraphe_jsp.java:155)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:377)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:313)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:260)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)

dans la page jsp:


```

```

auparavant cela marchait bien sans erreur, mais j'ai essayer de crer un servlet et quand j'ai tout termin, j'ai lanc la page et c'est le erreur qui apparait. Donc j'ai supprim le package contenant le servlet, j'ai retourn au web.xml du dbut et j'ai de nouveau lanc le jsp, mais l'erreur s'affiche toujours.
Je n'ai aucune ide d'o vient ce problme, ::oops:: 
J'ai besoin de votre aide svp

Cordialement,

----------


## tchize_

> Je n'ai aucune ide d'o vient ce problme,
> J'ai besoin de votre aide svp
> 
> Cordialement,


C'est pourtant marqu explicitement dans le message d'erreur:




```

```

Ta mthode readFileContent appelle substring avec une valeur -1, ce qui dclenche l'exception. L'erreur se situe donc  la ligne 113 de Utilsdate

Accessoirement, vu que readFileContent est une mthode statique, tu devrais changer aussi le code de ta jsp pour rester propre:




```

```

----------


## kawaiyush

Bonjour  tous,

Merci beaucoup, c'est bon j'ai trouv l'erreur, c'tait dans le fichier .txt, il y avait de vide et quand j'ai supprim le vide, a fonctionne,  ::ptdr:: 

Aplus

----------

